# Perch feeding on bloodworms



## THE BAIT SHOP GUY (Nov 7, 2001)

I just got back from a perch trip on Lake Gogebic. Things were pretty slow (5 perch in two days with 2 guys.) Normally it's a wiggler bite and that's what the fish were caught on. The locals said the bite has been slower this year because the perch have been feeding heavily on bloodworms. Several of the fish puked them up and they all had some in their stomachs along with a few wigglers and some type of caddis larvae. Anyone have any suggestions on how to catch perch that are keyed in to bloodworms? I picked up some small, soft plastics and am going to try to tie up some imitations to have on a dropper rig above my jig/wiggler combo on the bottom. I figure the wiggler swimming should add enough action to a small bloodworm imitation to make it look tasty to those "teeter-pig" perch. Any thoughts?


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

maybe use bloodworms? you can find em at like aquarium places...... one thing, since i know sometimes they carry other stuff with em, wash em first in tap water or something.... I think that would prolly do the trick.

steve


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Man are they ugly

http://www.stripermoon.com/baitfish/show17b.htm


I don't know how you would tie up something to look like that...I think steve has the right idea....Bet you the gills would love them too.


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

maybe a San Juan worm under some type of attractor like a kastmaster or small pimple


----------



## Rat-Man (Jan 28, 2004)

I remember my uncles talking about useing blood worms years ago, like 25 yrs. They must of found them somewhere , cant ask because they are deseased. But If you go to a bait dealer they may help. Let us know if you find out anything.


----------



## Bucktail Butch (Jan 5, 2003)

A couple of ideas that might be worth a try.

A 1/64th or 1/32nd ounce jighead painted red with a piece of red yarn. The yarn would absorb and hold scent attractant, if you wanted to try it.

The same red jighead with a strip cut from a red balloon, maybe tipped with a mousee or a spike. 

The paste attractants that are available now (Gulp, Exude, Power Bait, etc.) come in red and could be shaped to resemble a bloodworm. Berkley Gulp makes an earthworm-shaped attractant that might pass for a bloodworm.

Just some thoughts, maybe, maybe not.


----------



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)

MY BUDS IN MINN. USE THIS RED HOOKS THAT I'VE BEEN TALKING ABOUT FOR THE LAST MONTH OR SO.
THEY CLAIM THAT THE FISH CAN'T TELL THE DIFFERANCE STUPID PERCH LOL, GIVE THEM TRY WHO KNOW BUT MY BUDS ARE PROS .

EDDIE A/K/A MING MING


----------



## Marq (Feb 10, 2004)

I have live BLACKworms that I feed my discus.find a good pet shop and they should have frozen blood or black worms.I would need a small hook say size 30 dry fly hook if not smaller too use the blackworms might be fun to try. small red leaf worms might be good sub. M.


----------

